# חולה עליכם



## 2PieRad

מערוץ יוטיוב _כאן._

סוחר הקנאביס נפרד משני בעלים של חתות מוצרי קנאביס אחרי שהוא קנה משהוא היה צריך לקנות. אומר להם: _גוד וייבס אחי, *חולה עליכם, *אחי, אוהב לבוא לפה אחי (אחיאחיאחיאחיאחיאחיאחיאחיאחיאחיאחיאחיאחיאחי )._

בדרך כלל מאחלים _שלום, ובריאות _על אנשים, למה הוא מאחל _חולה? _ככה מדברים הצעירים המגניבים, הפופולריים?

תודה


----------



## slus

חולה עליכם הוא סלנג מקובל. זה לא איחול, זה אומר אני אוהב אתכם מאוד. 
.גם מת עליכם משמש לאותה מטרה.


----------



## 2PieRad

האם..._מת/חולה עליכם _משמשים לפעמים כעלבון? או צריך לומר אולי..._מוות עליכם, מחלות עליכם, קללה עליכם! _


אפשר לומר _חולה עלך _רק לבן אדם אחד?


----------



## amikama

Erebos12345 said:


> האם..._מת/חולה עליכם _משמשים לפעמים כעלבון?


לא, זה רק במשמעות החיובית - "אני אוהב אתכם".
"קללה עליכם" זה כן קללה (ולעולם לא במשמעות חיובית), אבל זה נשמע מאוד ספרותי. אם תגיד את זה למישהו, יצחקו עליך במקום להיעלב 


Erebos12345 said:


> אפשר לומר _חולה עלך _רק לבן אדם אחד?


בוודאי! חולה עליך, חולה עליו, חולה על משה, חולה על כל העולם!


----------



## slus

אפשר להגיד הלוואי שתמות.י
אבל זאת קללה באמת חריפה
ואם רוצים לאחל למישהו שיהיה חולה, אפשר להגיד ברמיזה עדינה - שיהיה לך לתרופות


----------



## 2PieRad

חח, אוקי .תודה לכם. קללות על דמויות מסיפורי מעשייה בלבד.


----------



## amikama

Erebos12345 said:


> קללות על דמויות מסיפורי מעשייה בלבד.


לא הבנתי את המשפט הזה


----------



## 2PieRad

ממממ כאילו מטילים קללה על הנסיכה, על כל הממלכה, שיירדמו מאה שנה עד נשיקת אהבה ראשונה, שתמות כשהיא תאכול תפוח מורעל....


----------



## amikama

Erebos12345 said:


> ממממ כאילו מטילים קללה על הנסיכה, על כל הממלכה, שיירדמו מאה שנה עד נשיקת אהבה ראשונה, שתמות כשהיא תאכול תפוח מורעל....


אה, זה סוג אחר של קללות...


----------



## amikama

Erebos12345 said:


> אפשר לומר _חולה עלך _רק לבן אדם אחד?


אגב, לא רק בני אדם. אפשר לומר "חולה על כדורגל", "חולה על ממתקים" וכו'.


----------



## 2PieRad

מתייחס לעצמי, ש_אני _אוהב משהו.
מה עם _את/ה, הוא, היא, וכו'_?
אפשר:?
הוא חולֶה על...
היא חולָה על...
הם חולים על...
אתן חולות על...
הם מתים על...
הן מתות על...


----------



## slus

כולם אפשריים


----------



## 2PieRad

אה אוקי, הכל הגיוני לי עכשיו, תודה רבה.


----------



## 2PieRad

ל_מת/חולה על_ יש קונוטציות רומנטיות?

_אני מאוהב/ת בך .אני אוהב/ת אותך.התינשא/י לי.  

אני מת/ה עליך. התינשא/י לי. _סלנג מדי להקשר כזה...?


----------



## 2PieRad

יש גם _עפ/ה עליך, _נכון? אותו רעיון, נראה לי.


----------



## slus

כן


----------

